# Today was my first stolen CC delivery



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

So I get a $19 order from a Puerto Rican (sp?) restaurant and I can't find the house (so many houses, no numbers, no lights) but a lady see me standing there and asks what I am looking for. Luckily it was her neighbor. Guy comes to the door and has no idea why I'm there.

Show him the address and its his house. Call the 'customer' and verify the address. Customer say's its correct, house owner says he doesn't know the person on the phone (has a latino accent).

Since it was a 'no contact' delivery it finally clicked what was going on.

I tell homey on the phone that I know he used a stolen CC and not to come by the house because the food is going to be fed to my dogs when I get home. He just cursed at me and hung up.

They asked me if I was going to call the police and I said for what? I'm getting paid, and they can have the food if they wanted it. They said no thanks.

My dogs wouldn't eat it.. smelled of some weird spices so they just ate the bread.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

So basically, you voluntarily became an accessory to a crime. Nice job.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> So I get a $19 order from a Puerto Rican (sp?) restaurant and I can't find the house (so many houses, no numbers, no lights) but a lady see me standing there and asks what I am looking for. Luckily it was her neighbor. Guy comes to the door and has no idea why I'm there.
> 
> Show him the address and its his house. Call the 'customer' and verify the address. Customer say's its correct, house owner says he doesn't know the person on the phone (has a latino accent).
> 
> ...


Has to smell better than bat soup


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> So basically, you voluntarily became an accessory to a crime. Nice job.


You watch way to much tv. I am hired to deliver to the address on the screen. Report a crime? What crime? Me very educated guess? What am I going to do, call the police? And say what? I think there might be a GH account using a stolen CC. Do you think Pradeesh has a script to deal with this? Wait, I don't care.

Please continue to waste all your time white knighting and save GH from all these fraudulent CC charges HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Your CSI t-shirt is in the mail

Thanks for the good laugh. Please keep doling out this MOST EXCELLENT advice.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> You watch way to much tv. I am hired to deliver to the address on the screen. Report a crime? What crime? Me very educated guess? What am I going to do, call the police? And say what? I think there might be a GH account using a stolen CC. Do you think Pradeesh has a script to deal with this? Wait, I don't care.
> 
> Please continue to waste all your time white knighting and save GH from all these fraudulent CC charges HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


Thats 2 races that you've belittled now. I'm so curious! are you asian?


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Personally, would just report the incident to GH, not necessarily that there was a stolen card or info. Just a claim of false accusation and false arrest are real things one could suffer consequences for as well. We may be missing some details and were not dealing with this but from what's stated here, IMO it's hard to factually conclude or "know" that this was CC fraud and to necessarily warrant a complaint. Let GH deal with it if truly suspected. It could have been a familial dispute or misunderstanding, someone lending a card to a friend and not wanting the charges, etc.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Thats 2 races that you've belittled now. I'm so curious! are you asian?


I'm so curious, how thin is your skin?



GIGorJOB said:


> Personally, would just report the incident to GH, not necessarily that there was a stolen card or info. Just a claim of false accusation and false arrest are real things one could suffer consequences for as well. We may be missing some details and were not dealing with this but from what's stated here, IMO it's hard to factually conclude or "know" that this was CC fraud and to necessarily warrant a complaint. Let GH deal with it if truly suspected. It could have been a familial dispute or misunderstanding, someone lending a card to a friend and not wanting the charges, etc.


Are you going to sell the rights to that fictional novel you just wrote? The only FACTS I have is the delivery address might be wrong. Now knowing that the world is imperfect, and that 1 + 1 = 2 I would bet a warm diet cola that the the most obvious answer is stolen CC and they wanted a no contact drop off to take the food.

What point do I have proof of a crime? I was hired to deliver to point X. If GH is allowing the order to be left outside (and I did txt that the delivery was made) again, where is the proof of a crime? Do you think I and the homeowner want to waste time reporting this insidious crime of the century? And no, I don't believe for a nanosecond that you would do what you think I should have done.

Please go white knight somewhere else. Homey needs to make $$$$


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> I'm so curious, how thin is your skin?
> 
> 
> Are you going to sell the rights to that fictional novel you just wrote? The only FACTS I have is the delivery address might be wrong. Now knowing that the world is imperfect, and that 1 + 1 = 2 I would bet a warm diet cola that the the most obvious answer is stolen CC and they wanted a no contact drop off to take the food.
> ...


No white knighting so my apologies if you took it that way and thanks for sharing because at the end of the day we learn from these things and I know this Covid-19 crap has a lot of people on edge but think you're a little off base here, I was totally agreeing with you that involving the police would be a bit much IMO.

I'll elaborate, I, meaning just me and by no means telling you what to do or should have done, might have reported it to driver care after or while leaving, if nothing else than just to let them know I could not make the delivery and they have a few details why and maybe more. This also attempts to push it off on them, worst case, someone, somewhere, has some questions if it ends up being what is suspected, especially the people at the address you attempted delivery to, on the off chance it's their card. Kind of like killing two birds, one stone and it reassures the person at the door you're doing something.

Also, I do not disagree in the slightest that this could potentially be CC fraud but playing devils advocate, for all anyone knows, it could easily be any of the innocent explanations given. That's why IMO it's not enough to warrant calling the police or meaninglessly alarming the customer. That is opening a can of worms which could have some blow back, examples given.

Like I stated, I wasn't there and haven't gone through that, so it's hard to say what anyone would have done but my instincts say to me, to call driver care as I described and explained above and I will stick to that, and to be fair, hindsight is always 20/20. Can I still get the diet cola?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Puerto Ricans...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

It sounds like the guy was in a different city, has happened once or twice to me, got a rider that was in Colorado but the pick up was a common street name in California too (they did sound high or slightly drunk), people just don’t know how to use the app and there probably going to report you for being so rude. These things happen and you gotta figure out how clueless people are when it come to technology. Next time verify the city/town where you are when it seems like everything is right but they aren’t there


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Thats 2 races that you've belittled now. I'm so curious! are you asian?


That's racist


----------

